# recording underwater



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a underwater camera and it has a line out on the back of the tv and I was wondering what a good cheap way to record what I'm fishing if anyone has any insight to what I can use that would be a great help


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

I think you can hook that line directly into a camcorder and record it that way.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

That's sorta why I'm asking on my video camera all I could see is a line out


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

On my camcorder the AV says In/Out maybe your would work the same.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for your help hoody but its not working like that i guess i just need to get me a new video camera


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

If its a aquavu, they sell a recorder that you can hook into it, and load it to your computer or watch it on tv. Bad thing is it doesnt have a monitor, so you cant see what video you have until you get home.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

troutslayer said:


> If its a aquavu, they sell a recorder that you can hook into it, and load it to your computer or watch it on tv. Bad thing is it doesnt have a monitor, so you cant see what video you have until you get home.


Wow that is quite pointless then. Might as well tie a trailcamera to a rock and sink it 8)

-DallanC


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I use my laptop to record to. You have to get a video capture card that is a rca to usb. I got one online for about 20 bucks.Of course if you don't have the laptop then put a couple ziplocks on your video camera and send it down


----------

